

How my views towards the relationship between math and programming have changed - Nickersf
https://nickersf.wordpress.com/2015/06/22/do-i-have-to-be-good-at-math-to-be-a-good-programmer/

======
sklogic
Mathematics is not about numbers. It's about dealing with any kinds of
_formal_ systems. Writing a singe expression in any programming language is
already as mathematical as it gets, because this expression has a very well
defined meaning.

As for being "good", I saw numerous examples of people who could not get
mathmatics as it was taught in a school or a university, but had no problems
understanding the advanced mathematical concepts later, coming to them through
programming. In fact, programming might be the best possible way to learn
mathematical thinking.

~~~
Nickersf
I agree. The more I explore different topics of math my outlook of mathematics
changes. It think it's good discuss the correlations between math and
programming. I've read discussions where people strongly argued that people
don't need to concern themselves with mathematics in order to program.

Instead we should be looking at math as something to embrace rather than
avoid. Especially when communicating with young people.

------
contingencies
Vaguely ....

Mathematics = formal systems.

Programming = formal procedural systems.

Using programming to learn mathematics makes sense, since process-driven
exploration is closer to the way we naturally experience the world.

These days, programming perhaps also has a lower barrier of entry than
mathematics with respect to the amount of specialist vocabulary required for
comprehension.

~~~
Nickersf
"These days, programming perhaps also has a lower barrier of entry than
mathematics with respect to the amount of specialist vocabulary required for
comprehension."

Would it be reasonable to state that another major factor that programming has
a lower entry barrier because it receives a lot of good publicity. I see many
ads and PSA's online, and in my local community which encourage people to
program. Going even further programming has modern young people serving as
figureheads and mentors.

Most people have been learning math since grade school, but no one ever
mentioned Leonhard Euler, Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz, John von Neumann, or
Georg Cantor during class/lecture.

I want to do anything I can to encourage people to learn and explore
mathematics, especially young people. Going back to school, and pursuing
computer-science, and mathematics has made me think more clearly, and
rationally about my whole life. I wish someone would of encouraged that when I
was younger.

